# I’m new here...



## NotSure74 (May 26, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I’m new here. I’m just looking for some input.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM. Post your issues, and I'm sure there will be a lot of responses to help you out.


----------



## NotSure74 (May 26, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

